# american legion logo



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,
i was wondering if anyone had the american legion logo digitized with all colors. I have the solid design but now our club would like the color logo.Can anyone help.Thank you


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

try brandsoftheworld.com or search for american legion logo on google. I think I saw a site where you can buy it for under $10


----------



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

Teamwear said:


> try brandsoftheworld.com or search for american legion logo on google. I think I saw a site where you can buy it for under $10


Thank you. I tried but didn't see any embroidery designs.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

just do a google search for american legion embroidery design. Check out embroiderydesigns.com. Keep in mind that some of the logos are protected and may or may not be legally usable for commercial purposes.


----------

